# Yahoo- Esophageal erosions tend to recur (The Standard-Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

DEAR DR. DONOHUE: Several years ago, I was diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome and erosions in my esophagus. Since then, I have been taking Nexium. Early this year, I began experiencing severe stomach cramping and bloating. I stopped the Nexium, and... View the full article


----------

